# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Çka është dashuria për ju?

## White_Angel

shume njerez kte njohur dhe te panjohur kane shkruar per dashurine.Ja disa citate:



Dashuria ka dy percjelles: te miren dhe durimin

Dashuria ben cudira c'do dite:dobeson te fuqishmin,forcon te dobetin,nga i   

mencuri ben budallain,nga budallai ben te mencurin,favorizon pasionet dhe zhduk arsyen.Me nje fjale i permbyt te gjitha

Dashuria eshte iluzion

Derisa dashuria eshte e verber,s'ka arsye per ndarje.

Dashuria eshte nje ngjarje boterore,por private.

Dashuria lind nga besimi,jeton nga shpresa,por vdes nga meshira.

Tragjedia me e madhe e jetes nuk eshte se vdesin njerezit,por se pushojne se dashuruari.

Dashuria eshte i vetmi pasion qe nuk duron as te kaluaren por as te ardhmen.

Rruga me e gjate per ne varr eshte ajo drejt dashurise.


C'eshte dashuria?Rast i volitcem per te vuajtur me gjate...............................

----------


## s0ni

Aq shume perdoret kjo fjale qe ta merzit ndonjehere.
dashuria eshte dicka normale ne jeten e njeriut, sic jane c'do ndjenje tjeter.
C'fare eshte frika? E kunderta e dashurise? 
Ne na pelqen te veme dashurine ne krye te c'do ndjenje tjeter, dicka madheshtore qe nuk arrihet. Nje ndjenje qe dhe i cmenduri e di se c'eshte.

----------


## korcarja_16

sikur mos kishte dashuri fare sa mire do ishte hahahahahahahahahha  :pa dhembe:  
just kidding

----------


## StormAngel

Dashuria ekziston.Dhe pike  :ngerdheshje: 


_Ju lutem shkruani shqip!Flm._

----------


## maratonomak

Dashuria   Eshte  Nje   Veper      Dhe   Jo   Nje   Ndjenje     ;     Ose   Ma   Mire   Dashuria   Eshte   Nje   Veper      E   Cila      Nese     Punohet   Mire     Me   Te      [si   Veper]     Atere       Do   Mund   Te   Kemi         Ndjenja    Te   Mira      ;   Nese   Nuk   Punojme   Mire   Atere   Do   Kemi   Ndjenja   Jo   Te   Mira   ;     Nje   Shembelltyre    ;     Dashuria   Eshte   Si   Nje   Lule   Ne   Kopsht      ;    Ti   E   Mbjell    E   Ujit       E    Miremban   Derisa    Ajo    Te      Te    Kenaqe   Ty   Me   Bukurinew    Dhe     Aromen   E   Saj    ;   Por   Nese   Themi   Qe   Eshte   Nje   Ndjenje     Pa   Qene      Nje   Veper   Atere   Gabohemi   Sepse   ;    Duke   Pare    Nje   Lule   Ne   Kopesht        Dhe   Tjesht   Duke    E     Admiruar       Dhe   U   Kenaqur     Per   Bukurine  Dhe   Aromen   E   Saj        Pa      E   Mirembajtur        Atere        Del   Se   Eshte   Nje  Ndjenje        ;   Por       Kjo   Lule    Nuk     Mjaftohet   Vetem   Me   Ndjenjken   Tuaj   Te      Te   Admiruarit      Por   Ka   Nevoje   Edhe   Per      [vewper   ]    Ta   Mirembash    ;   Pra   Mund   Te    Them     Qe      Eshte   Nje   Veper      E   Cila   Do   Japi   Frytet   E   Sah  [   Te   Mira   A   Te   Keqija    ] Ndjenjat;    Ne   Baze     Te   Vepres   Qe   Bejme     ;   Pra   Dashuria   Eshjte   Nje   Veper    ;

----------


## KaLTerSi

amani o, te gjithe e lidhni dashurine me princa te kalter apo me shpirtra binjak, ok ok e morem vesh.
ceshte dashuria thot.....dashuri eshte dhe ajo qe ndjen per motren per vellane per mamane e babane
e si perfundim te dyshosh ekzistencen e dashurise eshte te dyshosh ekzistencen tende.

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

Un per vete sja di kuptimin dashuris....se kam ndjer ndonjiher

----------


## PrideNPrejudice

* Per DASHURINE !!!!!! C'eshte Dashuria???????*

Nje nenforum i tere i eshte kushtuar dashurise dhe akoma s'e keni gjetur se c'eshte?  :ngerdheshje: 
Luftera jane bere ne emer te dashurise, vrasje (budalla Romeo se jeta vazhdon), e sa e sa wasted paper per te shkruar gjepura te kesaj natyre per nje imazh i cili ndoshta as egziston:

Nese ti do ishe morri
Une do isha pleshti

Nese ti do ishe rrushi
Une do isha vreshti

Nese ti do ishe uji
Une do isha burimi
Nga i cili po me rrjedh frymezimi  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arrnubi

Dashuria eshte rrenqethje zemre qe i sjell shpirtit siklet ..... ?

----------


## ^AngeL^

Dashuria te ben te ndiesh vet vetja

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk e di,ashtu mu kujtua të hapja këtë temë.
Desha të di se si mendoni ju për këtë
Mendoni që dashuria është-
Ndjenjë?
Flutura në bark?
Diçka që nuk spjegohet?
Fjala të dua
Dridhja kur je me personin që mendon se e don?
Seksi?
Nuk e ke ndjerë ende,ndaj nuk e din

apo asnjëra nga këto më lartë

Si thoni ju?
Ç`është dashuria?

----------


## dodoni

Dashuria eshte te kalosh bukur me dike qe te pelqen fiziku dhe ke shume gjera te perbashketa.

----------


## selina_21

Eshte Shume E Veshtire Te Thuash C'eshte dashnia....mo Angel '

 ====>Dashuria eshte dicka e bukur  qe te ben te harrosh kush je dhe pse je   
por e ke mendjen vetem & vetem ke ai.



Dashuria Te ben Te Lumtur' Te Gezon' Te Bene Te Qeshur ' Te Hidheron ' Te Masakron!

----------


## AngelGirl

Dashuria eshte interesante, e forte, emocionale,logjike, e qart/paste dhe e kuptim plote. Cdo marredhenie,dashuri,infatuation(crush-terheqje),shoqeri, bashkëshoqërim paramartesor/dashuror(dating),familje, martese,profesionale perfshijne 3 key elements, te cilat jane:

*Emocion* - si ndihemi per njeri tjetrin 
*Etike* - sa te mir ore te kqinj jemi per njeri tjetrin
*Gezim* - sa e kenaqim dhe hidherojm njeri tjetrin.

PS: I ziu ai/ajo qe me kundershton se kom vonu me shum me jua perkthy fjalet ne shqip sesa me e shkrujt postimin lol.

----------


## Sugar_Gurl

*Cdo njeri ka mendimin e tij per dashurin, disa thon nuk mund te jetosh pa ate, mendont per te gjithmon, "Flutura ne bark", seksi, etc. Per mendimin tim dashuria e vertet eshte kur ti sakrifikon jeten tende per ate person.*  :Lulja3:

----------


## Dito

Stormo pash zotin se s`dua ta degjoj me kete nocion (Dashuri) se na beri corap nga koka e spo kemi menjen ne pune.
Hajt mer daje kap njeren aty e do se do nje do marresh se thartuam mendjen me teorira e siklete shpirti.
Stormo mos u tremb ti mer daje, po qe se ta nin te dashurosh vrej punen thote plaku :buzeqeshje: .

Dito.

----------


## HaKeLBeRiFiNi

Dashuria eshte ajo qe ngelet pasi kalon  ndjenja e te qenit i dashuruar.
Pra jo emocionet e forta te momentit qe kuptohet mbarojne shpejt  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ermelita

> Stormo pash zotin se s`dua ta degjoj me kete nocion (Dashuri) se na beri corap nga koka e spo kemi menjen ne pune.
> Hajt mer daje kap njeren aty e do se do nje do marresh se thartuam mendjen me teorira e siklete shpirti.
> Stormo mos u tremb ti mer daje, po qe se ta nin te dashurosh vrej punen thote plaku.
> 
> Dito.


 Odeon , mire thua i nderuar , na lodhi fare kjo dashuria ,  tani qe po bashkebisedoj me amoren ne msn mu keput shpirti hahahha , nje do marrim po ce lodhim koken ?!!

----------


## White_Angel

*Dashuria te jep edhe gomarin per burre!!*




White_Angel

----------


## sweet_babe

> *Cdo njeri ka mendimin e tij per dashurin, disa thon nuk mund te jetosh pa ate, mendont per te gjithmon, "Flutura ne bark", seksi, etc. Per mendimin tim dashuria e vertet eshte kur ti sakrifikon jeten tende per ate person.*



*awwww pergjigje bukur... dhe une mbeshtetem me te njejtin mendim*

----------

